
A First Look At Echobox, An Analytics Tool For News Sites - jordn
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/17/echobox/
======
ddorian43
Fuckers, saying sign up in the homepage and after you "sign-up", we'll be in
touch.

Good luck trustin them with your data.

